

How would you easily transition from IE6 to IE8? - askar

I've heard enough bad mouthing about IE6 and I agree to it 100%. I don't use it mainstream at all but the reality is a considerable portion of the corporate world is still stuck with IE6. Wanted to see how one can transition from IE6 to IE8 without too much overhead?<p>Cross browser can be done on a single machine because it let you install all those browsers but Windows won't let you install IE6 and IE8 side-by-side. Wondering how one can deal with the migration as easy as possible.<p>Any tips?
======
mryan
You might get better responses on a board like ServerFault.com - while there
are a lot of tech people here, I doubt _that_ many are interested in Windows
desktop migration strategies :-)

> Cross browser can be done on a single machine because it let you install all
> those browsers but Windows won't let you install IE6 and IE8 side-by-side.
> Wondering how one can deal with the migration as easy as possible.

I do not understand that sentence, it seems contradictory.

